# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá >  Tư vấn lắp đặt điện mặt trời tại Quảng Ngãi

## dailymaybom.vn

Greensolarqng.com tư vấn lắp đặt hệ thống điện mặt trời tại tỉnh Quảng Ngãi - chúng tôi là đơn vị thi công, lắp đặt và cung ứng thiết bị điện năng lượng mặt trời tại Việt Nam, là đối tác phân phối của nhiều hãng sản xuất pin năng lượng mặt trời và bộ chuyển đổi inverter trên thế giới, chúng tôi có đội ngủ kỹ sư và chuyên gia khắp cả nước, tư vấn nhiệt tình cho quý khách hàng an tâm và sử dụng nguồn năng lượng vô tận này.



Ngày nay, hệ thống điện mặt trời tại các nước phát triển đã không còn xa lạ với người dân và đang ngày càng được lựa chọn để thay thế dần cho điện năng. Greensolarqng.com có đội ngủ kỹ sư tư vấn tại địa phương nhiệt tình và chi tiết tư vấn lắp đặt *điện năng lượng mặt trời tại quảng ngãi*

*Dưới đây là những thông tin tư vấn sơ bộ, mời quý vị tham khảo.*

*Vậy điện mặt trời là gì?*

Nó bao gồm các tấm *pin năng lượng mặt trời* làm từ các tế bào quang điện hoạt động trên nguyên tắc biến quang năng thành điện năng. Dòng điện sinh ra là dòng DC sau đó nhờ vào bộ điều khiển sạc và Inverter biến đổi thành AC sử dụng cho các thiết bị trong gia đình.

*Các hệ thống phổ biến hiện nay?*

Hệ thống nối lưới không lưu trữ, hệ thống nối lưới có lưu trữ một phần cho các tải ưu tiên, hệ thống độc lập.

Các tấm pin năng lượng có trọng lượng nhẹ thường được lắp đặt trên mái nhà dân trung bình 1kW chiếm khoảng 6,5m2 vì vậy rất tiện lợi cho lắp đặt.

*Hệ thống nối lưới không lưu trữ :*

Đối với những nơi đã có điện lưới quốc gia, nhưng chi phí sử dụng điện còn cao trên 500kWh tức trên 1 triệu đồng/tháng hoăc có khi trên 2 triệu đồng/tháng tiền điện hoặc cơ sở kinh doanh có tiền điện trên 4 triệu đồng/tháng thì đầu tư hệ thống này sẽ làm giảm đáng kể tiền điện phải đóng hàng tháng. 

Hệ thống hoạt động song song với lưới điện quốc gia, thông qua điện kế 2 chiều các thiết bị tiêu thụ điện sẽ ưu tiên sử dụng điện do các tấm pin năng lượng sinh ra nếu sử dụng không hết thì phát ngược (bán ngược) ra lưới và buổi tối sẽ lấy điện lưới để tiêu thụ như vậy hệ thống này sẽ gánh phần giá điện cao trong cách tính giá bậc thang của EVN mang lại hiệu quả kinh tế cao cho Nhà đầu tư.

*Chi phí đầu tư hiện nay khoảng bao nhiêu?*

Đối với hộ gia đình mỗi tháng sử dụng từ vài trăm ngàn đến trên 1,5 triệu tiền điện thì có thể đầu tư hệ thống 1KW, 2KW, 3KW suất đâu tư hiệu quả cao, mỗi tháng tiết kiệm vài trăm ngàn đến 1,5 triệu tiền điện hoặc hơn

*Thời gian thu hồi vốn bao lâu ?*

Tùy vào mức đầu tư mà thời gian hoàn vốn sẽ nhanh hay chậm. Thí dụ gia đình bạn là hộ kinh doanh mỗi tháng đóng tiền điện khoảng 4 triệu/tháng bạn đầu tư hệ thống 3KW  lắp đặt sau 6 tháng mùa khô mỗi tháng bạn chỉ còn đóng khoảng 2 triệu tiền điện (mỗi tháng giảm gần 1,5 -1,8 triệu tiền điện, không cố định vì phụ thuộc vào nắng) như vậy mỗi năm bạn tiết kiệm khoảng 20 triệu tiền điện và bạn sẽ hoàn vốn trong vòng 4 năm.

*Tuổi thọ tấm pin và thời gian bảo hành ?*

Tuổi thọ tấm pin từ 30 -35 năm, thời gian bảo hành 25 năm, thời gian bảo hành hệ thống là 10 năm.

*Tư vấn lựa chọn hệ thống phù hợp?*

Nếu nhà bạn sử dụng điện dưới 1 triệu mỗi tháng không nên chọn hệ thống nối lưới mà chỉ nên chọn Máy Phát Điện NLMT 200W - 500W sử dụng cho các tải ưu tiên khi mất điện như đèn LED, nuôi nguồn wifi, 1 quạt DC hệ thống này khoảng 3 -15 triệu.

Nếu nhà bạn sử dụng trên 2 triệu tiền điện thì đầu tư hệ nối lưới không lưu trữ 1KW, 2KW suất đầu tư 25 – 39 triệu.

Nếu nhà bạn từ 3-4 triệu tiền điện mỗi tháng nên đầu tư hệ thống 3KW suất đầu tư 55 triệu thời gian hoàn vốn 4 năm.

Nếu bạn là hộ kinh doanh thì có các hệ thống 5KW, 6KW hoặc lớn hơn có hệ thống 3 pha 10KW, 15KW, 20KW...liên hệ để chúng tôi báo giá.

Liên hệ để được tư vấn *[replacer_a]* miễn phí : lắp đặt điện năng mặt trời quảng ngãi - Điện thoại : 0948141719 - Hotline : 0948141719

----------

